# Mud tire vs at tire in snow



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok after watching a lot of trucks and one car get stuck on the opening day of the deer hunt I wanted to ask you all what you think is better in the snow a MT or a AT tire? We ran a 71 scout with MTR's and lockers front and rear and chains on front. That did ok. We had some sliping in the deep snow. The light snow and slush it tore right though. We also had a jeep cherokee with pro comp Mt's and chains on front with a locker in the rear. This one had all sorts of problems. He would slid all over the place. We also had a blazer with big o At's and chains on all fours. This did by far the best. Sure chains on all fours had lots to do with it. I used to think mudders where the way to go in the snow. After really watching all of the trucks up there the At's seamed to do much better in the snow.


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

My experience shows, that when all other things are equal weight distribution and driver, on bad (non MOAB) roads is the most important. The best 4 wheel drive I ever had was an 87 mini blazer, the clearance sucked though.

I currently run pizza cutters on my truck, with chains it does as well as others out there.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

By far an all terrain tire typically out performs mud tires in the snow, hands down. I prefer running AT on everything. I made the mistake of replacing my wife's AT with MT on her Jeep Grand Cherokee. She hated them that whole winter. Needless to say I am buying her some new AT this fall. 

FYI, I am a BF Goodrich fan.


----------

